
Researcher uses Game Boy Camera to capture 2-bit photos of space - burntrelish1273
https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/06/researcher-uses-game-boy-camera-to-capture-2-bit-photos-of-space/
======
burntrelish1273
Awesome. :D

Bonus points for then displaying it via serial port to an HP 48G{,X}.

Anyone else ever used their HP 48 as a learning remote to randomly turn on/off
a TV in a lecture hall from 50' (15 m) away (thanks to its high power IR LED)?

